# Flat Roof Repair--Question on roofing type



## Filbee (Oct 17, 2009)

It looks like a "Torch Down" roof system, Derby gum, or hot asphalt roof that has been coated with fibered aluminum coating.. Also, there may be multiple layers on it. Closer pics of details and problem areas are needed to properly identify potential issues.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Where are the roof drains or wall scuppers?*

You need a means to get the water off the roof too!

Vent stack looks too short also.


----------

